# Faith Tried by Fire



## blhowes (Feb 16, 2007)

1Pe 1:6 Wherein ye greatly rejoice, though now for a season, if need be, ye are in heaviness through manifold temptations: 
1Pe 1:7 That the trial of your faith, being much more precious than of gold that perisheth, though it be tried with fire, might be found unto praise and honour and glory at the appearing of Jesus Christ: 

We've all been through trials, some are going through them now, and some may be going through one in the not-too-distant future. Often, when we go through them, they're more than we can handle. Often, like Peter sinking into the stormy sea when he walked on the water to Jesus, we lose our focus and feel overwhelmed by the trial.

When you've been through trials which seemed more than you could handle, were there certain verses that God used to help you stay focused on Him to help you get through the trial? Which promise(s) did you hold onto that helped you the most? What lessons did you learn from your trial that helped you the next time you faced a bigger trial?


----------



## KMK (Feb 17, 2007)

James 1:12. Blessed is the man that endureth temptation: for when he is tried, he shall receive the crown of life, which the Lord hath promised to them that love him.

I like to remember that James does not say, "Blessed is the man that *avoids* temptation..." Temptation is necessary to build good Christian character. I try to look at it as rigorous physical exercise. I don't look forward to it, nor do I enjoy it, but it brings wonderful benefits. "But strong meat belongeth to them that are of full age, even those who by reason of use have their senses exercised to discern both good and evil." Heb 5:14

Also, I like the example of Jesus exhorting His apostles in Luke 22 to pray that they would not be tempted. Times of temptation are times to redouble prayer time.

I look forward to hearing what others have to say as well. (Good preaching material)


----------



## JKLeoPCA (Feb 17, 2007)

I've always been partial to the account of Joseph, and that of Job, when going through difficult times. The biggest comfort to me is just remembering God's providence in all thing. I will read also from James. 



> 13 Come now, you who say, “Today or tomorrow we will go into such and such a town and spend a year there and trade and make a profit”— 14 yet you do not know what tomorrow will bring. What is your life? For you are a mist that appears for a little time and then vanishes. 15 Instead you ought to say, “If the Lord wills, we will live and do this or that.” 16 As it is, you boast in your arrogance. All such boasting is evil. 17 So whoever knows the right thing to do and fails to do it, for him it is sin.
> - James 4:13-17 (ESV)



But I don't think of things in a stoic manner either. I'll read various Psalms in a manner of venting to God my concerns and displeasures about myself in the trials, and about the trials themselves. And as the Psalms usually end with reflection to God's accomplishments, it's hard to forget His accomplishment of my salvation. So there is always a hopeful outlook. 



> For I consider that the sufferings of this present time are not worth comparing with the glory that is to be revealed to us. 19 For the creation waits with eager longing for the revealing of the sons of God. 20 For the creation was subjected to futility, not willingly, but because of him who subjected it, in hope 21 that the creation itself will be set free from its bondage to corruption and obtain the freedom of the glory of the children of God. 22 For we know that the whole creation has been groaning together in the pains of childbirth until now. 23 And not only the creation, but we ourselves, who have the firstfruits of the Spirit, groan inwardly as we wait eagerly for adoption as sons, the redemption of our bodies. 24 For in this hope we were saved. Now hope that is seen is not hope. For who hopes for what he sees? 25 But if we hope for what we do not see, we wait for it with patience.
> - Romans 8:18-25


----------



## blhowes (Feb 17, 2007)

I've mentioned this before on the PB, but it really amazes me whenever I think of it. I'd a real fear of talking in front of people, so much so that in college I took part in a group presentation in front of the class and froze when it was my turn, and basically just staired at the class speechless. When asked years later to lead the Sunday School opening exercises, the fear was still there alive and well, but I looked at it as an opportunity to grow and accepted. I was nervous all week. When the time came to go up, I thought on this verse:

Php 4:13 I can do all things through Christ which strengtheneth me. 

...and prayed, "Ok. Lord, its time to go up there. I'm scared, but I know you can help me do this"

True to his word, he strengthened me and gave me an amazing peace up there. Later, I ended up leading the songtime during the evening worship service and doing the nursing home ministry. Praise the Lord!


----------

